# Reloading oops



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I was reloading some .223 for the AR and had a problem. I went to shoot some of these rounds and several were getting stuck and wouldn't load. I back tracked and measured and found that for some reason the the decapping pin slid and wasn't allowing the case to go all the way into the resizing die. After looking through the rounds I had reloaded I found about 100 that did this. My question is, does any body know if there is anything else besides pulling the bullets and resizing them that can be done to use them? Also, as I have never pulled any bullets, if I have to pull them will the bullets still be able to be used?

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

I would pull the bullets. No way to size them right without pulling the bullets.

Do you have one of those inertia pullers? With those you can pull the bullet without damaging it. If you have 100 to do it would be worth while to buy one if you don't have one. 

Once you have pulled the bullets and dumped the powder, you can take the decapping pin out and resize them without decapping them. You still need the neck expander in the die though. 

Adjust the die so that the shell holder actually contacts the die for full resizing. With the casing all the way into the die, screw the neck expander in until you feel it hit bottom, then back it off one turn.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks james I was hoping you would be one of the ones to respond. I thought that was going to be my only option. 

I currently don't have a bullet puller. I have looked at the hornady cam lock, and the rcbs that looks like a hammer. Does anybody have either of these and which one would you reccomend? any other options as well.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I have the Midway puller that looks like a hammer. I'm sure it is about the same as the RCBS. Works great. I re-use the bullets and brass. A handy tool for sure.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

As mentioned - pulling the bullets is your only option (and dumping the powder of course). You just have to "pay the piper" for your mistakes. I don't know what dies you are using, but with my RCBS/Redding/Forster etc. type I would just remove the decapping pin for the second go-round so you can still use the same primer that is already seated.

The "hammer" type bullet puller is the Inertia type spoken of. Slow but saves the bullet. I would hate to do a lot this way. 
I think the Hornady collet type grabs the bullet on the up-stroke of the press and when you move the lever down it pulls the bullet. Probably mars the bullet a bit.

On occasion I have had to make-do and have used pincer plier-type tools (variation of type shown below) to do this as well. This is used like the above collet, but does leave a mark where the sharp edge contacts the bullet. You need to grasp the bullet firmly but not over-do it and dig too deep. Despite the marred surface and uglier appearance, these pulled bullets have shot well for me, as well as others as shown in tests in various reloading magazine articles etc. 
It is damage to the base that really affects accuracy.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks Al and frisco. I am afraid I am going to have use the collet style or nippers like frisco mentioned. All of mine went through a factory crimp die. I'm not sure because I've never had to pull any but i would think they may take a little more effort to get out than the hammers. Do any of you have experience with that?


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

No - I'm really glad my Lee Factory crimped .223 has all been good. I would think that the nippers or collet-type are your best bet. You might ruin a few bullets getting the feel, but such is life. Let us know how it turns out...


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not sure where your at, but if close to Layton you can try my puller. Let me know. Al.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> I'm not sure where your at, but if close to Layton you can try my puller. Let me know. Al.


Thanks Al, I am just over the border in clearfield. If I get some time I'll PM you and see if we can't give it a try.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

the inertia pullers can ding up lead points and flatten out plastic tips.
Its alot of work tho....
have you tried chambering them in another 223????
they might work in someone elses gun, personally I'd rather give them away than try to fix them.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

chet said:


> the inertia pullers can ding up lead points and flatten out plastic tips.
> Its alot of work tho....
> have you tried chambering them in another 223????
> they might work in someone elses gun, personally I'd rather give them away than try to fix them.


I have not tried them in another gun. However I doubt they would work. They don't fit into the 5.56 chamber and as I understand it that is more forgiving than the .223 chamber. 90 percent are FMJ's so I'm not so worried about the tip, as I am the work it will take to get them out of the factory crimp.

If you have a .223 and want to try them you are more than welcome. I won't give them away but I will sell them cheap if they work.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

I have pulled bullets with just some slip-joint pliers. With the die out of the press run the cartridge up and put a small piece of rag over the bullet then grip it with the pliers and lower the cartridge. The pliers hit the press to hold firmly. This may ding the bullet a bit, but most are still re-usable.


----------

